

Windows 8: The Start menu is back - coreymgilmore
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/2/5574830/windows-9-start-menu-new-desktop-experience
A real, fully functional start menu.  Not the hacked together start menu MSFT released to quell people&#x27;s reactions to live-tile only navigation of W8.
======
ntakasaki
Better screenshot.

[https://twitter.com/pouletfou51/status/451417213052809216/ph...](https://twitter.com/pouletfou51/status/451417213052809216/photo/1/large)

